# Upgrading iPhone questions....



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I've got the 3gs and will be upgrading to the 4s soon. I have never used it as an ipod so I have never hooked it up to iTunes. I want to save my notes, calendar & text messages on my MacBook. If I sync it will it save all that info? And if the answer is yes, where on laptop do the notes & texts get saved? Thanks, as you can tell I'm not much of a techie


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Notes and calendar, yes, I think, but not text messages.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Notes and calendar, yes, I think, but not text messages.


Thank you! I've had my new phone for almost 2 weeks now and I love it! I saw the calendar info saved but couldn't find the notes... I still have the old phone w/everything on it but it's a pain to not be able to reset it and give to my daughter for iPod.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's only a workaround, but you could take screen shots of each of your notes by holding down both buttons and save them that way. then port them into your new phones photo album.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> It's only a workaround, but you could take screen shots of each of your notes by holding down both buttons and save them that way. then port them into your new phones photo album.


Thank you again! I will try that & see what happens


----------

